# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Swienty Langstroth/Smith polynucs for sale

## Black Comb

I am reducing drastically my beekeeping activities and have 7 *brand new* unused Swienty polynucs for sale.

http://www.swienty.com/shop/vare.asp...&vareid=100035

They take standard LS frames but also have a slot where you can insert a piece of ply and they will take Smith frames.
The Swienty site says they are OK for nationals but the slot is in the wrong place. They could be made to take
national frames by the use of 2 pieces of ply but I have never done this.

All are painted forest green, so ready to use. Each comes with a free piece of ply wood cut to fit in the slot.

The Swienty ex works price is 41 Euros (£34)

My price £20 collected South Cumbria (15 mins from M6).

I also have a few Swienty frame feeders for sale. ("Inhive feeder LS").    http://www.swienty.com/shop/vare.asp...&vareid=114118
Lightly used. £5 each if buying some of the nucs.

----------


## Black Comb

Someone local has expressed interest in these so I am withdrawing for the time being.

----------

